# Mantel clock



## Valeriojosh (Jan 6, 2013)

Does anyone have a set of plans for a mantel clock?

Or a picture of one they made and I can make my own?

I am looking to make one out of cherry, I have only ever used oak and I feel like mixing it up a bit. I like more of missionary, or simple design with the simple trim that makes the project unique. The photo I am adding is sort of what I'm looking to build but I like to have a few options.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Johnnie52 did one I think, I'll see if I can find the thread.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Yep, found it


www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/two-day-project-made-scraps-43075/

If you PM him he might be able to help you out.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Why do you need plans? Do you have the clock mechignism?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Heres a picture. I can get the dimensions if you are interested.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

Klockit has plans for all kinds of clocks. They're very nice and detailed.


----------



## Valeriojosh (Jan 6, 2013)

Dominick said:


> Why do you need plans? Do you have the clock mechignism?


Really all I need is a picture to look at and I can make my own plans


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Go to www.woodsmithshop.com and look through their plans. They have a pretty nice and simple version on Episode 602 that you can download as a PDF for free. I watched the episode the other day. Neat looking clock. I've been looking for ways to hd my Taurus by my bed and this clock may do it.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Valeriojosh said:


> Really all I need is a picture to look at and I can make my own plans


Google clock images. Lots to see


----------



## JohnnyTooBad (Dec 9, 2012)

Look up images for "Bracket Clock", as opposed to mantel clock.


----------

